# Bulk meat for jerky



## Rings Я Us (Mar 10, 2018)

Check out this top round I got.
Smallest one they had was 20 lbs. 
Guess I can use up a little trim for stew and stir fry or grind some up for chili. 

Just could resist grabbing one of these.. 
It's from a new plant in Canada that is supposed to be the most up to date top of the line facility in North American. It just opened up and I guess they will be getting certified for EU shipping. 
HD Harmony Beef of Canada I think it's called.   I picked up the beef right across the street from me. $2.99 is good for top round.. 
Sure going to be a bunch.of jerky.. 

I use Vermont maple syrup and soy with Worcestershire sauce and some heat in my jerky. Crushed fresh garlic and cracked black pepper. Cure is in it also. I brine it 2 days normally. Cut 1/4" thick on slicer.














	

		
			
		

		
	
 It's been selling out in a day or 2 when I make 4 lbs finished product. 
Smoke it with hickory and finish to 160 in about 4 to 5 hours time per batch.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 10, 2018)

Good looking Jerky!! :)
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 10, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Good looking Jerky!! :)
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thanks.. been doing it every weekend for about 4 or 5 months . Trying to get good lean meat on sale. I guess bulk at regular price is ok. It freezes. :cool:


----------



## motocrash (Mar 10, 2018)

20#s,That's a Hunk 'O' Meat! Enjoy your Canadian mooseo_O


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 10, 2018)

Wow, I'm literally salivating...


----------



## nanuk (Mar 13, 2018)

I wish we could get Canadian beef up here for that price!


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 13, 2018)

Great looking jerky! That’s a huge roast.


----------



## motocrash (Mar 13, 2018)

:D


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 13, 2018)

Lmao :p


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 14, 2018)

That's a huge hunk of beef and a good price. Looks like you'll be busy making jerky for a while. Good opportunity to try some different flavor profiles. Keep us up to date. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 14, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> That's a huge hunk of beef and a good price. Looks like you'll be busy making jerky for a while. Good opportunity to try some different flavor profiles. Keep us up to date.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 14, 2018)

Nice slicing!


----------



## idahopz (Mar 14, 2018)

Nice! For the past several years I've been doing more salmon candy than beef jerky, but as the price of the fish rises to typically three times that of beef, I'm going back to jerky.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## motocrash (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## SonnyE (Mar 17, 2018)

Time to expand operations.....
https://www.meatprocessingproducts.com/toa-es13l.html
https://www.meatprocessingproducts.com/32629.html
https://inventory.rocktt.com/trailers-for-sale/

:rolleyes::p:cool:


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 17, 2018)

Nice jerky! I need to make a batch for spring turkey season.


----------



## nanuk (Mar 22, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Smoke it with hickory and finish to 160 in about 4 to 5 hours time per batch.




Do you need to cook jerky?

I thought the drying was all that was really needed, and cooking was not really recommended as cooked meat doesn't have the shelf life of purely dried meat.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 22, 2018)

nanuk said:


> Do you need to cook jerky?
> 
> I thought the drying was all that was really needed, and cooking was not really recommended as cooked meat doesn't have the shelf life of purely dried meat.


It gets dried faster in the oven or dehydrator. And is safer . I use cure #1 and temps of the jerky reach 160° . Also looses over 50% of its weight and has very low moisture.


----------



## russmn (Mar 22, 2018)

Looking good!!! Heading into town today to pick up some meat for another round of jerky!


----------

